# Schecter vs. Ibanez Prestige - Help me out, guys!



## Tzar27 (Jul 31, 2014)

So I apologize if this is the wrong section to post this in (last time I made a thread like this in the 7 forum, it got moved. Oops), but I'm having a pretty tough time deciding between a few guitars.

First up to bat is an Ibanez S5470TKS Prestige. Beautiful guitar, made in Japan, awesome build quality, hard case, you know, the usual Prestige excellence. I'll block the trem, since I really don't use it and prefer hardtails. I'd buy used from Ebay (I'm an experienced buyer, won't be getting myself ripped off) for somewhere between $850-$1000; just depends on what comes up and what happens.

Next is a rather recent find for me. A Schecter Hellraiser Extreme C-1. Crimson Red Burst with an Ebony fingerboard, Schecter locking tuners, and probably the thing that made me REALLY like this guitar - neck-thru construction. I'd be getting this new for $1000 - an impressive buy, even with no case.

Now, here's my biggest dilemma - I can't actually play either of these guitars before I buy them  just because my local (and not-so-local) music shops don't carry them. Very irritating, but that's just how it goes living in rural Michigan. The Lansing GC, however, did have some similar models - An Ibanez S970 Premium, and a Schecter C-1 Hellraiser (set-neck with the carved neck joint). They're essentially lower-end versions of the axes I'm looking at. I played both fairly extensively and loved them both, despite the fact that they're both quite different guitars. They both need pickup swaps and a few tweaks, but other than that, both excellent starting platforms. But here's where things get a little sketchy, since I can't play either of the two higher-end guitars - I don't know how much better the Prestige will feel than the Premium I played (if at all), and how much an improvement the Japanese craftsmanship will be over the Premium Indo build. Then there's the fact that the Hellraiser Extreme is a neck-thru guitar for just a grand; this is both exciting and worrying. At this price point, it's a steal, but at the same time I can only wonder what sort of quality sacrifices would be made to implement such a thing (if any). In a best-case scenario, both guitars would be miles better than the ones I was able to test, but that probably isn't exactly the case, especially with the Schecter.

So basically, if anyone has any experience with either guitar (the Prestige or the Extreme), I'd love to hear your input! Google hasn't been a lot of help with this specific issue, so I come you guys for help. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Forkface (Jul 31, 2014)

inb4 MIJ is better 

Both guitars should be excellent. I have never tried that specific ibanez model but I've tried other prestige models and they are all amazing. That said, I've tried the hellraiser extreme also, and to me, it is built with comparable quality. Maybe back in the day korean guitars were much worse that japanese, but I assure you, it is not the case anymore. 

It comes down to personal preference. which one appeals to you the most aesthetically, which bridge you like the most, construction, etc.

And actually, your situation is pretty simple. Buy the hellraiser new from a dealer with a nice return policy. didnt like it? return it and get the ibanez. Easy as pie. If you get the ibanez used you most likely wont get the chance to return it.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 31, 2014)

@right place: Well, it depends on who's moderating  But likely it will be moved to general. 

@Blocking the trem: Frankly I don't know how to do that on a zero trem

@not being able to try first:  Stores almost always DON'T have what I want, so I feel your pain.

I think frankly they are drastically different guitars. I'm assuming with the hellraiser you'd be going hardtail? Seems to me that listening to your comments I feel leaning towards this guitar. Plus, with the ibby, you'll have to change 3 pups or leave the middle unwired, which almost seems like a waste to me.

My 2c may not be worth a penny, but thought I'd mention anyways.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jul 31, 2014)

My experience with indo Ibanez is the XPT700, which is a Premium before they branded them Premium.
It's an excellent guitar, mine is flawless and I'm very happy with it.
Probably the guitar that gets more use.
My Prestige is the RG2228 and...quality wise is on another level.

My experience with the Schecter Demon 7, Diamond series. 
Diamond series guitars are imho the best you can buy in the $ 300-500 price range, much better than my Korean Ibanez JS100.
I'm sure that the C-1 will be amazing to say the least.


----------



## Tzar27 (Jul 31, 2014)

Forkface said:


> And actually, your situation is pretty simple. Buy the hellraiser new from a dealer with a nice return policy. didnt like it? return it and get the ibanez. Easy as pie. If you get the ibanez used you most likely wont get the chance to return it.



And that does it folks  Guitar Center or Sweetwater have a pretty swell return policy, I think I'll start there. _Man_ I feel like an idiot sometimes.

Thanks everyone


----------



## GRIZ (Jul 31, 2014)

I own three prestige ibanez guitars. Trust me and go with the prestige. You won't be sorry.
Also if you want a good prestige with a hard tail, get an rga121 prestige. They are super nice . I have two, and you can save some cash and them for about 600 these days. They are from 2005-2008. Only made them for three years. I love both of mine to death.


----------



## jerm (Jul 31, 2014)

IMO you should just get a Carvin 7 string with SS frets and maybe another cheap option for $1k. Play-ability will be better than the Schecters and probably better than the Ibanez.


----------



## tedtan (Jul 31, 2014)

Forget the construction method. I've played neck through instruments that were great, but it is not the be all, end all of guitar construction: set necks and bolt ons are just as good. How well they're built and the attention paid to details are the determinants of a good guitar, not construction methodology.

So my advise is to go with the guitar you like overall, not the one that was simply built a certain way.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 31, 2014)

^ This. I've seen enough sloppy neck thru guitars with shoddy finishes and questionable joints that most assuredly don't make it the 'be all, end all' of guitar construction. I'll take a good bolt-on over a crappy thru neck any day.


----------



## fastmerc (Jul 31, 2014)

I have both a Schecter C-1 Classic and a Ibanez Prestige RG3120 (obviously not quite the same as the S series) The Ibanez Prestige is of a much higher quality standard as far as fit and finish, as is basically any MIJ Ibanez I have or have owned which has been many. The Shecter is a nice guitar especially for a Korean made one. Taking quality of construction out of the equation they will have completely different feels when you play them due to the neck. The Premium Ibanez you played will feel nothing like the neck of the prestige so you can't really use your experience with that as a deciding factor. However, the quality of the premium is on par with the Schecter. 

The Prestige neck will feel much thinner then either the premium or the Shecter. So it really depends if you like the feel of the Ultra thin D shaped Prestige Wizard the more C shaped Shecter. I would wager the S series is quite a bit lighter also, but I have not tested that theory.


----------



## iamnoah262 (Jul 31, 2014)

At this price range I would really consider a Carvin with mostly standard options and SS frets. It will outlast either of those guitars, and the build quality will blow them away. You can get a LOT of guitar for 1k.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jul 31, 2014)

For what it's worth, my Hellraiser Extreme is my main ride...over my Japanese Ibanez RGA321F and Caparison Angelus. Fear not, Schecter knocked it out of the park with these. I'm not even a big Schecter fan, but these are fantastic guitars.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jul 31, 2014)

Go with the Ibanez. MIJ Ibanez S Series guitars have a solid track record of being awesome!


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 31, 2014)

Have you thought about getting the keith marrow signature schecter? if I was in your shoes, the keith merrow or a Used carvin dc700/dc727 would be what I would do honestly.

the keith merrow is IMO the best production 7 at the 1000 and less market

fantastic pickups, legitimate hipshot harware, neck thru, gorgeous finish, ebony board, sls neck,and stainless steel frets make it kind of a no brainer.


----------



## fastmerc (Jul 31, 2014)

FWIW the OP is looking at 6er's


----------



## Tzar27 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry, been a while since I've been on. Seems like a number of people in this thread (and others) are very pro-Carvin and for the price, it seems like I might as well go with a DC727. If I get a custom shop build, I feel like I might as well go with a 7 for whatever reasoning my brain decides to offer up. 

As per the other responses, I can definitely feel the Prestige support in here. I have considered the KM-7 and JL-7, but I dislike the idea of signature models, and the lack of a tone knob on those models is a little discouraging (I use my tone knob quite a bit), but then again, this thread was more about 6 strings than 7s.



> For what it's worth, my Hellraiser Extreme is my main ride...over my Japanese Ibanez RGA321F and Caparison Angelus. Fear not, Schecter knocked it out of the park with these. I'm not even a big Schecter fan, but these are fantastic guitars.


This is particularly interesting... If you wouldn't mind me asking, what is it that makes the Schecter better than the Ibanez? Does it play nicer, feel more solid, sound better, etc?


----------



## Nitrobattery (Aug 1, 2014)

Tzar27 said:


> Sorry, been a while since I've been on. Seems like a number of people in this thread (and others) are very pro-Carvin and for the price, it seems like I might as well go with a DC727. If I get a custom shop build, I feel like I might as well go with a 7 for whatever reasoning my brain decides to offer up.
> 
> As per the other responses, I can definitely feel the Prestige support in here. I have considered the KM-7 and JL-7, but I dislike the idea of signature models, and the lack of a tone knob on those models is a little discouraging (I use my tone knob quite a bit), but then again, this thread was more about 6 strings than 7s.
> 
> ...




Well to start, it's mainly a preference thing. The Ibanez is an absolutely fantastic playing and sounding guitar. Of the three guitars I posted, one isn't really 'better' than another. The Caparison and Ibanez are really top notch guitars. That said though, they're significantly more money than the Schecter. 


I started working in my late teens teaching in a music store and got to spend several years working with an authorized Gibson, Martin, Taylor, and Fender repair guy. He taught everything I know about guitar repairs, and I ended up being the head guitar tech throughout my 20's in a few different music stores. At this point, to me, a good guitar is a good guitar. It doesn't matter what name is on the headstock. I've played terrible 3k guitars, and I've played pretty awesome $200 that just had it. 

Long story short, I've had the opportunity to play and work on thousands of guitars over the years. I've also never really been a Schecter fan. However, I've played about a dozen Hellraiser Extremes, and to me they're head and shoulders above anything Schecter has ever put out before. Just incredibly solid, well made, resonant, reliable instruments. If you like thinner, flatter necks...the Ibanez is for you. If you want something a little thicker, the Schecter will be a great choice. I genuinely like both (as you can tell). My vote is, get the guitar with the specs you'll enjoy the most and rest assured that either guitar that shows up will be a fantastic instrument!


----------



## 7stg (Aug 1, 2014)

For that price I would get a Carvin DC7x. Amazing quality and you can spec it how you want it.


----------



## warpedsoul (Aug 1, 2014)

I just purchased the Hellraiser Extreme today. I have owned, and still own several Schecters. Great quality instruments. IMO, go Schecter.


----------



## DarthV (Aug 2, 2014)

Depending on the age, the s5470 might have the early model issue with sustain. I definitely notice that with my 2008 s5470bw-rvk. It's one sexy looking guitar (google it!), but most of my other MiJ Ibanez guitars play better.

And if you're planning on blocking the ZR bridge, I'd look into it before buying.


----------



## jc986 (Aug 2, 2014)

My vote goes to the Schecter. Not that the Ibanez is a lesser guitar, but Schecter necks are just far more comfortable to me.


----------

